# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS 5.1, XP + localhost

## elke

Bonjour,

Je ne suis absolument pas un spcialiste de IIS / asp...
et depuis trois jours je cherche une solution et je ne la trouve pas : j'ai install IIS 5.1 sur windows xp sp2 et le serveur tourne. 
Quand je veux affich une page asp avec l'adresse localhost : cela ne marche pas, le navigateur affiche : erreur 500. Par contre quand je le fais avec une page html cela marche.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peux m'aider ????????
Merci d'avance,

Astrid

----------


## cubitus91

Bonjour,
Tu peux dsactiver l'affichage simplifier dans IE pour que l'on sache l'erreur que tu rencontres.
Pour dsactiver : Outils => Options internet => Onglet Avanc => Dans la liste du Dcoche "Affichage des messages simplifi".
(tu nous diras l'erreur que tu rencontres plus prcisement comme cela  ::D: )

As tu essayer de faire un simple : 


```

```

Cdt

----------


## elke

Bonjour, 
avec ce contenu que tu m'as indiqu j'ai la rponse suivante :

Server Application Error
The server has encountered an error while loading an application during the processing of your request. Please refer to the event log for more detail information. Please contact the server administrator for assistance.

Est-ce que c'est plus prcis ?

----------


## cubitus91

Bonsoir,
ca aurait tait encore mieux avec une copie de ton Eventlog. c'est  dire journal d'venement. 
Cdt

----------


## elke

le message est la suivante :

chec de chargement de l'application '/LM/W3SVC/1/ROOT'. 
L'erreur est 'Classe non enregistre

?????

----------


## cubitus91

Bonsoir,
pour ton problme c'est une erreur de DTC : 
Dans l'ordre : 
a) Supprime les packages d'IIS avec la console MMC suivant :
* IIS In-Process Applications 
 IIS Out-of-Process Pooled Applications 
 IIS Utilities* 
(remarque : Navigue vers les Services de composants et supprime les packages suivants. *REMARQUE* : Pour supprimer les packages, vous devez commencer par ouvrir les proprits du package, cliquer sur l'onglet *Avanc*, puis dsactiver la case  cocher *Dsactiver les suppressions*.)

b) Ouvre une fenetre de ligne de commande et va dans le rpertoire : 
%windir%\system32\inetsrv


```

```

tape ca : 
*rundll32 wamreg.dll, CreateIISPackage*
puis 
*regsvr32 asptxn.dll*

c) Redemare le service IIS avec : 
*IISRESET* (commande) et vrifie que tes packages sont reconstruit.

Cdt

Ps: 
c'est bien quoi comme version d'IIS ? 
Tu utilise SQL serveur 2000 ? 


[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]

----------


## elke

Alors rien ne marche !
Dans le services de composants j'ai uniquement "ordinateur" et quand je clique dessus, la fentre se ferme.

Observateur d'vnements dit :

"L'environnement d'excution a dtect une incohrence dans son tat interne qui indique une instabilit possible dans le processus. Cette instabilit peut tre provoque par les composants personnaliss excuts dans l'application COM+, les composants qu'ils utilisent  ou d'autres facteurs. Erreur dans d:\qxp_slp\com\com1x\src\comsvcs\package\cpackage.cpp(1184), Hr = 80070422 : InitEventCollector failed"

ensuite sur ta question : c'est IIS 5.1 et je n'utilise pas SQL serveur 2000.

Merci pour la suite...

----------


## rgb

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le mme problme, tu trouveras ma rponse en :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...72#post2739172

j'espere que cela marchera galement

----------


## elke

Merci beaucoup, enfin a marche !!!!!!
je ne croyais plus  ::king::

----------

